# My stuff



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)

Family Room 9.2
Onkyo TX-NR5007
Mitsubishi 65" DLP
PS3 FAT w/Harmony remote adapter
Panamax 5300
3- Audiosource One Amps for different zones (Bedroom and outside)
LCR - Def Tech Mythos 8
Center, Rear and Height Surrounds - Def Tech BP2X
2 - CSS SDX 15" subs in 16" Sonotubes 5ft^3 run by Behringer EP4000 and Velodyne SMS-1
1 - CSS SDX 15" sub in box 5ft^3 run by Behringer EP2500 and Behringer BFD
1 Dayton 240 Sub Plate amp with 4 Aura Pro bass shakers
1TB Network drive
X10 automation for Behringer Subs IR to X10
Gateway 9300 Desktop for home automation control and security
Harmony One Remote

Den 7.2
Onkyo TX-SR607
Panasonic 50" Plasma
PS3 fat
Def Tech Mythos 3 center
Def Tech Mythos 6 Left and right
Promonitor 100 center and rear surrounds
2 - Onyko 10" down firing subs 
Instinct Remote

Master Bedroom 3.1
Onkyo TX-SR607
LG 50" Plasma
Toshiba DVD Player
Def Tech Procenter 1000 center
Def Tech Mythos Gem Left and right
1 - CSS SDX 15" Sonotube sub 5ft^3 run by Behringer EP1500
Instinct Remote


----------

